
Georgia Tech Online Masters with Udacity - ayaycron
I wanted to gage what people thought about this program and whether or not it is worth it? I am extremely interested in it.
======
tabeth
You really need to be able to articulate why you want to do it and then
determine if it's really the best way to achieve that goal.

For example, if you want to make more money, I would not do it. Period.
However, if you want to be a part time lecturer in computer science, it's more
or less required. Different strokes for different folks.

~~~
ayaycron
Part time lecture isn't very appealing; however, I do want to push my
understanding of computer science and hopefully my passion will translate to a
few extra zeros in a paycheck.

~~~
tabeth
You will probably not get more money as a result of doing this. Know that
going into it.

~~~
ayaycron
Yet, I am not directly going for that. Mainly it is to learn more.

------
colonelpopcorn
Georgia Tech is a great school, but I don't think there's been many graduates
of this program yet since it's only about four years old.

------
dafrankenstein2
you may try the courses available in Udacity

